# besoin de vos conseils pour developper sur mac



## salgos (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je suis un ex macIntoshien pour ne pas dire un ancètre qui à quitté le mac il y a pas mal d'années déja.
Je suis de retour (enfin bientôt) sur mac et j'aurais besoin de conseils pour développer mac.

Un bref topo  :
Je vais devoir développer une petite application qui devra exploiter des informations en saisie les enregistrer au format EDI, qui devra être installée sur divers macs dont je ne connaitrais pas forcement la configuration.

Mon probleme de fond qu'est ce que c'est ? 
1 ça doit être fait pour avant hier (j'ai déja deux jours de retard)
2 doit être facile a installer sur des configurations diverses sans trop perturber les installations des clients et sans avoir besoin de leur faire installer diverses machines virtuelles etc.
3 je ne suis plus très au fait de ce qui existe sur mac aujourd'hui

 Sur pc j'ai fait du java, du VBS un peu C# (du perl et du php) et aussi un peu de win dev (ben quoi )

pas de base de données derriere, que de la saisie et sortie dans un fichier de données.
Je serais partant pour un langage qui ne soit pas trop casse tête à apprendre.

(ps je cherche un mac pas cher aussi ^^)
voila pour vous donner une petite idée, merci d'avance si vous pouvez me faire faire quelques pas en avant.


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2010)

http://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html

VBS ? VBA plutôt non ?


----------



## salgos (18 Mars 2010)

vbs pour faire du script systeme (WSH par exemple) pour faire de l'administration.
Vba c'est du Visual Basic pour Application pour faire des macros.
et Q-basic pour les archéologues ^^


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Mars 2010)

Sur Mac tu peux abandonné le VB et C#, à moins d'installer les outils permettant de le faire (que je n'ai jamais essayé d'ailleurs) venant du monde Linux.    

Si tu ne connais pas l'Objective-C, ni même le C/C++ alors reste en Java vu que ça à l'air super urgent.


----------



## salgos (20 Mars 2010)

Merci,
je ne suis pas super calé en C/C++ mais je m'y mettrais un jour ou l'autre, c'est clair je n'ai pas du tout envie de me lancer dans un VB like sur mac (ça me ferait grincer des dents de faire du M$ sur un mac).
Java me parrait être un bon compromis, je pourrais m'y remettre plus facilement.

L'idéal ce serait de ne pas me casser le heu... fessier avec la partie IHM 
qu'est ce qui existe comme IDE orienté RAD sous mac ?
Jbulder me semblerait pas mal, je crois que ça existe sous OS X. non ?

Je sais ça fait un peu demande de fainéant


----------



## France1159 (20 Mars 2010)

En Java tu as NetBeans qui fait RAD. 
En Objective-C tu as Interface Builder qui est une perle. (sans faire de jeu de mots sur la programmation)

Si tu connais la POO, n'hésite pas à te lancer dans l'Objective-C, la transition "langage OO -> Objective-C" peut se faire très vite si tu connais les méchanisme de l'orienté-objet. 

On a rien sans rien


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Mars 2010)

Tu sais l'interface graphique en Java ce n'est pas bien compliqué, avec les Swing par exemple tu fais une interface très fonctionnelle très rapidement. Maintenant je ne sais pas si JBuilder existe aussi sous Mac, j'utilise Eclipse ou vi


----------



## ntx (22 Mars 2010)

C'est sûr que les layouts Java sont d'une approche très simple et permettent une grande liberté de créativité :rateau: Même si les chauves partent avec un avantage certain puisqu'ils n'ont plus de cheveux à s'arracher. :rateau:
Franchement pour les GUI, Java à côté de IB, ça craint sérieusement


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Mars 2010)

Je crois que tu as tout saisi ce que j'ai dit. J'ai dit simple et fonctionnelle j'ai jamais parlé d'applications avec interfaces complexes mais crois mois que j'ai déjà fait des applications avec des interactions complètes avec des contraintes assez fortes entre les data brutes, géographiques, statistiques et l'ihm bien meilleures que certaines applications cocoa dont l'interface a été faite avec une truelle et qui n'a aucune logique d'utilisation.    

Bref quand on connait le langage, sa philosophie et ses limites on s'en sort très bien. De plus s'il fait une application Java je ne voit pas pourquoi il devrait se prendre le chou à faire une interface dans un autre langage ? A la limite quand tu fait du C++ c'est carrément indiqué d'utiliser un framework orienté IHM mais pour une appli Java, à moins que le markéting veuillent un truc super léché (et encore on y arrive très bien si on a pas peur de surcharger les classes de bases et de modifier les lookandfield) je ne vois pas pourquoi se compliquer la vie.    

Je ne défend pas les Swing par rapport à IB, je dis simplement que dans son cas précis où il fait du java qu'il semble déjà maîtriser, je ne vois pas pourquoi il se prendrait la tête à faire une simple interface avec autre chose surtout que l'avantage est que son application sera portative. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que nos développement PC/Mac dans notre société se fait avec le Framework QT.


----------



## grumff (23 Mars 2010)

Et sinon, une appli web, ça conviendrait pas à tes besoins ?


----------



## salgos (25 Mars 2010)

merci pour vos réponses un peu passionnées 

[Vezøul]Numerø41 laisses tomber vi pour moi, je prefere le garder comme souvenir. 
Autrement, je me suis lancé sur netbeans, pour l'instant ça me convient plutôt bien, j'avais oublié que des IDE pouvaient être simple et bien faits, j'ai du trop faire de visual studio (par obligation j'vous jure)
pour ce qui est d'Objective C, quand j'aurais mon mac, je pense me lancer pour voir j'ai fait un peu de C ça ne doit pas être beaucoup plus compliqué hein ?
pour répondre a grumff, je ne peux pas le faire comme appli web (pour le moment) sinon ça aurait été beacoup plus simple car c'est pour pallier à un problème posé par une certaine application developpé par heu... une certaine société qui ne sort pas les résultats escomptés au bon format, et aussi pour une raison légale vu qu'il s'agit de données fiscales.


----------

